# Isle Of Lewis



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

A view of the Ferguson yard at Port Glasgow in 1995 with the Caledonian Macbrayne ferry ISLE OF LEWIS approaching launching stage.
She is used on the Ullapool-Stornoway service.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah thats the new one.
Have you apicture of the cargo coaster ? Around 1960


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Not me unfortunately.But you never know who/s seeing this..........


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

To Ron: what cargo coaster are you interested?
Gp


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

*Isle of Lewis*



tanker said:


> To Ron: what cargo coaster are you interested?
> Gp


Isle of Lewis 
ownw david Mcbraynes glasgow ....
Glasgow all island arrive Stornaway wed evening leave fridday 12 noon or nearest tide.I last seen it about 1963/4
If I remember correctly it had amidship accom etc .


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

A small company from Scalpy had a ship called Isle of Lewisin the early 60s
Neil McInnes


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

The Company name was Cunningham
Neil McInnes


----------

